# Meet Rosie



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

She came all the way from Honduras just to call some coyote. Or maybe it is just Honduras Rosewood with a hunk of plastic stuck in it. You be the judge!

I need someone to test this bad girl out. She should do a range of coyote vocals, deer distress, rabbit distress, pup distress. I need someone to run the gambit of sounds for me. Let me know what you like and don't like.

First one to PM gets it. The call is yours to keep. I got the tab on shipping.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

BWAAHAHAHAHA !!! nyuk nyuk


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

PM sent 5pm on the nose! Took him an entire 8min! What took you so long Don?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good timing !! I just happened to drop back in.......i typed a really short PM to you to avoid getting beat. Thank you Rick, I'll PM you my addy !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

way to go Don!!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice call Dirty ! Have fun Don !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Keep checking. There might be another....... soon


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd be interested in purchasing one for my collection and to use.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Good timing !! I just happened to drop back in.......i typed a really short PM to you to avoid getting beat. Thank you Rick, I'll PM you my addy !


 No problem, have your addy.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Dang!!! gotta be quick on the draw to beat Don to a call... LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Great looking call, well done Don.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Mattuk said:


> Great looking call, well done Don.


It was thank you. Until last night. I took a few calls out last night to try them. When I got home I left them in the car and must have forgot to lock the doors. Someone broke in and tossed the calls on the ground to get at the change in the cup holder. Call spent the night in a puddle on the side of the street. They must have been stepped on it while they were getting out of the car. The barrel took the beating but the toneboard was okay. As I told done the finish held up in the puddle but the dings were too deep to just sand out. I turned a new barrel to match so its all good now. Just a little behind schedule on getting it in Don's hands.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, there's some scum out there! Hope they didn't take to much from your car.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Rotten basteges ! Been alot of that going on in our little town lately. Pretty sad. It's probably kids as when it seems to get warm out is when it starts up.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautiful call! Sorry to hear about the idiots messing it up after all your hard work.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Crackheads won't get me down. Look what came of it. Don your call is Ready!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I hate thieves!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome ! I can't wait. Maybe we could get Scotty to beam it over !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Don I am sorry the USPS had no idea who Scotty is and they said there is no such thing as a teleport. You should have saw the look on the guys face when I told him to have Scotty beam it over for me. Anyway you should be holding it the middle of next week... so they said.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They are so behind the times...sheesh !


----------

